# Sticky  First time chi owner, supply list



## Darkly_Innocent

*First time chi owner, supplies list*

I thought it would be a nice idea to compare our ideas of what chi supplies we should have for our pups. There could be things that spark an idea for someone else as something they should also have for their chi and it would be especially useful for first time dog/chi owners to have a basic idea of the supplies that are good to have on hand. I'm going to keep up with others ideas in this post as they are posted. 

Bed/Blanket/Heat Pad
Food/Food & Water Bowls/Food Container/Food Measuring Scoop/Food Place Mat/Feeders/Bowls
Treats/Training Treats
Winter Coat or Sweater
Collar/ID Tag/Harness/Lead
Crate/Carrier/Baby Gates/Iris Pen
Brush/Deodorizing Spray/Shampoo/Conditioner/Nail Clippers
Puppy Pads/Nature's Miracle Carpet Stain Remover/Poop Bags
Toys
Car Seat
Vitamins/Supplements/Musher's Paw Creme or Coconut Oil/First Aid Kit (see Chi's Medical Supply Kit by * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * sticky above)/List or Book of Poisonous Plants & Foods (see Updated! Dangerous people food! Dangerous plants! Dangers in yard/home! by Kari sticky above)/Phone Number of nearest ER for animals
Flea/Tick Treatment or Preventive (Age appropriate, if needed)
Toothbrush/Toothpaste/Dentasticks
Training Books/Breed Books

Edited to add, I see Hydrogen Peroxide, Blood Stop Powder (Styptic Powder), and Nutri Cal listed in the Chi's Medical Supply Kit thread which I referenced above so I took these 3 things off the liFood/Food & Water Bowls/Food Measuring Scoop/Food Container/Food Place Mat/Feeders/Bowls
Collar/ID Tag/Lead/Harness
Heat Pad/Blanket/Bed
Treats/Training Treats
Toys/Toy Box
Vitamins/Supplements/Toothbrush/Toothpaste/Dentasticks/Age Appropriate Flea/Tick Treatment or Preventive (if needed)
Brush/Shampoo/Conditioner/Deodorizing Spray/Nail Clippers
Puppy Pads/Nature's Miracle Carpet Stain Remover/Poop Bags/Poop Bags Dispenser
Crate/Carrier/Car Seat/Baby Gates/Iris Pen
Training Books/Breed Books
First Aid Kit/Musher's Paw Creme or Coconut Oil/Caro Syrup or Nutri Cal/Styptic Powder/List or Book of Poisonous Plants and Foods/Phone Number of the nearest ER for Animals/Hydrogen Peroxide/Rectal Thermometer
Winter Coat or Sweater
***************
st.


----------



## Jessicashield

Puppy food, collar, ID tag, lead, heat pad, blanket, bed, food/water bowls, treats, toys, food measuring scoop, food container, training treats, vitamins/supplements, brush, shampoo, conditioner, deodorising spray, nail clippers, toothbrush, toothpaste, dentasticks, puppy pads, crate, carrier, training books, breed books.
That's all I can think of at the moment


----------



## Darkly_Innocent

Thanks Jessica, I hadn't thought of the heat pad or the books for some reason lol!


----------



## Chiluv04

Great additions on the training books and breed books Jess!

Awesome post, April!


----------



## Chiluv04

April0684 said:


> I thought it would be a nice idea to compare our ideas of what chi supplies we should have for our pups. There could be things that spark an idea for someone else as something they should also have for their chi and it would be especially useful for first time dog/chi owners to have a basic idea of the supplies that are good to have on hand. I'm going to keep up with others ideas in this post as they are posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Bed/Blanket/Heat Pad
> 
> Food/Food & Water Bowls/Food Container/Food Measuring Scoop
> 
> Treats/Training Treats
> 
> Collar/ID Tag/Lead
> 
> Crate/Carrier
> 
> Brush/Deodorizing Spray/Shampoo/Conditioner/Nail Clippers
> 
> Puppy Pads
> 
> Toys
> 
> Vitamins/Supplements
> 
> Toothbrush/Toothpaste/Dentasticks
> 
> Training Books/Breed Books




Jessica covered just about everything.
I'd like to add to the list:

Car seat

Harness

Caro syrup or nutri cal

Natures miracle for carpet stains

Poop bags to clean up on walkies 😊💩🐶🐾

Food place mat/feeders/bowls 

Paw creme if you live some place cold. The salt on the pavements here in winter months really destroys dogs paws. I use Musher's paw creme or coconut oil


----------



## Darkly_Innocent

Thanks Meoshia!

They make car seats for dogs and also what is the Caro syrup or nutri cal used for?


----------



## Chiluv04

April0684 said:


> Thanks Meoshia!
> 
> 
> 
> They make car seats for dogs and also what is the Caro syrup or nutri cal used for?



In case the new puppy gets low blood sugar. You can use honey too.


----------



## BasketMichele

Great post April!! Everyone is listing great and helpful things.

I'd like to add:

First Aid Kit
Styptic powder
List or book of poisonous plants and foods
Age appropriate flea/tick treatment or preventive (if needed)
Winter coat or sweater
Baby gates/Iris Pen


----------



## susan davis

I would only add the phone number of the nearest ER for animals. (Zarita swallowed a pill of mine which, thankfully was thyroid, but I got her to vomit right away with peroxide. We ended up at the vets anyway, 'cause her heart rate was so high) Peroxide is another one to have in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent

Thanks Michele! What is the Styptic powder used for?

Susan, really good idea to have that, thanks!


----------



## BasketMichele

April0684 said:


> Thanks Michele! What is the Styptic powder used for?
> 
> Susan, really good idea to have that, thanks!


April, styptic powder is used to kind of stuff the end of the nail to stop the bleeding if you accidentally cut their quick. In a pinch if you don't have it, you can also use baking flour or cornstarch.


----------



## susan davis

The last thing to have in your kit is a rectal thermometer. I know a lot of people hate to take a dogs temperature, but it is critical if the dog is sick, or just having an off day. Temperature range from 100.5 to 102. One of my dogs runs high--102.5 and at the vets can reach 103 easily from stress. Now that we know that, we can make a reasonable diagnosis. Had we not known that, the dog might have had to be on antibiotics. just saying!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent

Thanks Michele, good to know!

Susan, another great idea to have on hand!


----------



## chefjack

great post.... what should i be looking for in a good shampoo/ conditioner?


----------



## Darkly_Innocent

I don't use a specific brand but I do always try to use the ones with oatmeal in them. It is really good for their skin.


----------



## simplyKathyH

I have stepic powder here, but have learned quickly while clipping bird nails corn starch works well too. Just don't get it wet with water as it will become like glue and stick to fur. As I had used it on my Corgi and ended up clipping off huge chunks of fur from him ( poor guy has to put up with a nutty mom ).


----------



## dannbarbery

Will soon a get a chihuahua for my daughter. I'm shocked that they need a lot of things! Are chihuahuas very sensitive dogs?


----------



## EpochNia

You got it more then covered; besides blankets a sweater in the cool is really important. Car seat has been invaluable. Don't worry-you will add as you go knowing your little one. We have only us in a small place but still find the pet gate invaluable as well. We used a play pen when they were very little and it was wonderful when I had to leave the room for some minutes or even to go outside without them. Not sure of your temp for where you live but when our smallest was little we did also have the pet stroller with blankets and she used it (still use the stroller inside when they are tired and we are up). It will be up to your little one-they are still all different. The basics are good when starting out-you'll know as you go. Congrats! It's very exciting to add these little members to your family! I still find new things coming out or that could benefit the chis even some years later; mine love the blankies that are fleece. They are always happy when I bring a new one home to each one and become very protective of their own.


----------



## Sarah ~

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessica covered just about everything.
> I'd like to add to the list:
> 
> Car seat
> 
> Harness
> 
> Caro syrup or nutri cal
> 
> Natures miracle for carpet stains
> 
> Poop bags to clean up on walkies 😊💩🐶🐾
> 
> Food place mat/feeders/bowls
> 
> Paw creme if you live some place cold. The salt on the pavements here in winter months really destroys dogs paws. I use Musher's paw creme or coconut oil


I'm new here. I just joined but I'd like to add a couple big bottles of hydrogen peroxide for emergency, Trust me about this!


----------



## johnmat

Someone use quiet nail grinders? Because it's looks that my chihuahua react too negative to grinders. What do you think guys? Anyone using the quiet grinders from this top list ourpetsmag.com?


----------

